# Solved: AVG Virus Vault-Empty or Delete or...



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

I wanted to get some imput on whether the best way to get rid of a trojan in my virus vault. I have the options of restore, delete, rescan send to analysis, or empty vault. So which gets rid of it permently? Or should I leave it and wait for the time to run out and let AVG delete them. I have the delete time set for 5 days.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check.
http://free.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-619

Virus vault is there in case the file is needed for a program or application or the the virus program has thrown up a false positive.
That is identified a virus where there isn't one present.


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

More like #644, as you will see I mentioned Trojan not virus but thanks for the try. Trojans are sentenced to the vault, and are not false positives, are malicious malware and are password stealers. delete is the prefered method acording to Hoyle (AVG)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Link given http://free.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-619
Shows how to deal with Trojans Worms Viruses etc..
Glad I could be of some help


----------



## shiprock520 (Aug 13, 2007)

Now if you would just check your own link it doesn't even go to #619, your answer is ambiguous at best.


----------

